# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Le Groupe SAB acquiert loffre FlowMind de W4 et cre une entit ddie au BPM.

## Mejdi20

*Le Groupe SAB acquiert loffre FlowMind de W4 et cre une entit ddie au BPM.*

Le Groupe SAB, diteur de progiciels bancaires et financiers, annonce quil renforce son offre BPM par lacquisition de la solution FlowMind (anciennement W4 BPM Embedded Edition ou WB2E) auprs de la socit W4. FlowMind est constitu dune suite de composants logiciels de Business Process Management (BPM), embarquables, destins  tous les secteurs confondus.

Les forces commerciales, support et techniques, localises  Grenoble, rejoignent celles de SAB, au sein dune entit indpendante  BPM  Advanced Technology Company , filiale  100% du Groupe SAB.

Le Groupe SAB tait partenaire OEM de la solution FlowMind depuis deux ans. Comme le prcise Olivier Peccoux, Prsident de SAB,  cette acquisition va permettre de proposer une offre encore plus tendue de services  nos clients tablissements financiers ou  nos prospects, en leur permettant dutiliser notre solution pour modliser et documenter leurs processus opratoires et de les appliquer dans la gestion vnementielle des modules SAB et ceci quel que le soit le canal utilis. Nous croyons galement que le mode collaboratif est un enjeu davenir (cf. Web 2.0, SaaS ) auquel tous les diteurs vont devoir faire face quel que soit le secteur conomique de leurs clients. Il faudra tre capable dorchestrer les canaux, les applications et les environnements. Cest donc un produit davenir stratgique . Loffre FlowMind a trouv sa place chez SAB et a permis denrichir plusieurs de ses modules (notamment loffre de crdit et le poste de gestion commerciale) en y introduisant la dimension de gestion des processus.

Lentit de Grenoble continuera  dvelopper son activit tant pour lensemble des clients existants que pour les nouveaux clients. Lobjectif est, outre le renforcement de lintgration fonctionnelle du BPM via le workflow dans les solutions du progiciel SAB, la poursuite du dveloppement de solutions innovantes sur le march.
* 
A propos de SAB*
Le groupe SAB est un diteur leader europen de progiciels intgrs pour le segment de la Banque de Dtail et dEntreprises avec la solution SAB, pour celui de la Banque Prive et la Gestion des Titres avec la solution SAMIC. SAB propose galement des  Kits Ligne de mtier , vritables rfrences dans le domaine de la Gestion de la Relation Bancaire, des Crdits aux particuliers et aux entreprises, des Paiements (enrichis rcemment des mandats et des SDD SEPA), des Titres, de lEpargne et des Systmes de Synthse.
Pour en savoir plus sur la socit et nos solutions : www.sab-tm.com

----------

